# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Who has had experience with rentals in Treasure Beach??

## Debrahmw

We are looking to rent a house suitable for three couples next spring. Of course, we want it to be near the water and of course...we would like a pool. It would need to have enough sitting around space to comfortably keep six people from going "cabin" crazy with each other - preferably outside space. We looked at Rainbow Tree - which is stunning - but it is over our budget.

Any ideas? We got lots and lots of time, but I have checked out online a variety of places but first hand experience or if someone has even seen a place, it would help.
Thanks!

----------


## Rumghoul

Well, I have tried to respond three times now - I will give it one more shot.  Have you looked at Treasurebeach.net?  On the where to stay section, lots of rentals with descriptions, prices and pictures.  We rented Villa Arcadia last year (not big enough for six) and just loved it.  Tiverton House handled the rental and they were really good to work with - answered all of my questions (I had a lot) very quickly.

----------


## Debrahmw

Yes I have been looking at TreasureBeach.net. It's a great site, that's how we found out everything nearly for our trip this year. As I said, its the difference between what you can see online and what a place is actually like that I am looking for. Also, I have learned that some rentals are not listed. They go through recommendations I guess. Thanks for responding!

----------


## jeannieb

Our lst 3 trips we have rented homes, 2 of which are not listed on the web. None had pools. One that we stayed at, that is BIG and on the water is Cacona. It was affordable, like $1500 for 10 days for our entire group. There were 2 couples and 1 single guy nad another single guy for half the trip. There are 3 different levels to the house, some of the top unfinished, but that was 1.5 years ago. Lots of deck areas. No pool, but there is one of the clearest "swimming holes" (a bay) about 3 minute walk. The is across from the womens center and about a 5 minute walk to Kingfisher plaza and 10 minute walk to Jakes and the "busy area".  The pictures listed on their site are REALLY old. Here are some of my pictures. 
Here's a link to the pictures from that trip. http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z...010/?start=all

If you have anyone that is not good with steps or small children, this house is NOT a good option. There are lots of stairs/steps. The upper levels can be scary looking down from the 3rd level all the way down to the basement (the stairwell is all open).

----------


## MiShell

http://treasuretoursjamaica.com/accommodations_menu.cfm

Treasure Tours has several properties and the service is excellent from all staff! We have stayed at Villa du Soleil twice and love it. You could look at the two houses Villa du la Sable&Villa de l'Ocean that a share a pool.

Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## jx2

Mi shell, that is what i was going to recommend. The pool at Villa Soleil is big, and you won't get any closer to the water. Rebeca (and Debian) are wonderful to deal with at treasure tours. Some negotiating on prices is pretty easy to do right now.

 P.S.  Villa Soleil is a 2 bedroom with a double bed on the deck. That bed could easily be used for someone that doesn't need A.C. or mind sleeping outside. It is a great place that would comfortably fit 6. I took several naps on that outside bed and it is great. It is under cover and protected from any weather.

----------


## Debrahmw

There were a few on TreasureTours that I did not see before - especially Villas Sable and L'Ocean, sharing a pool would be fine. We might be down to two couples which makes all searching much easier.  I am wondering...for Soleil (which does look super - except for no pool - I am a pool junkie - try to swim 3 hours a day - starting at before breakfast and I know I won't be able to get into the ocean and do the same thing to the same extent) and for the other two - where are they? I can tell you that I stayed at Sunset last year -- we walked down past Jack Sprats a ways -- to that nice clothing and neat stuff store, and another five minutes or so down the road. We walked the other way - to the plaza and then also up to MarBlu. We did drive around a bit with Janet from Sunset to look around.  Do you think based on that, you could tell me where they might be...thanks so much again.

----------


## jx2

> There were a few on TreasureTours that I did not see before - especially Villas Sable and L'Ocean, sharing a pool would be fine. We might be down to two couples which makes all searching much easier.  I am wondering...for Soleil (which does look super - except for no pool - I am a pool junkie - try to swim 3 hours a day - starting at before breakfast and I know I won't be able to get into the ocean and do the same thing to the same extent) and for the other two - where are they? I can tell you that I stayed at Sunset last year -- we walked down past Jack Sprats a ways -- to that nice clothing and neat stuff store, and another five minutes or so down the road. We walked the other way - to the plaza and then also up to MarBlu. We did drive around a bit with Janet from Sunset to look around.  Do you think based on that, you could tell me where they might be...thanks so much again.


 Villa Du Soleil has a nice big pool. The villa is the other way from Sunset (not towards Jakes). If you were to head torwards Smurfs and keep going for approx. 3/4 mile you would be there.

----------


## MiShell

> There were a few on TreasureTours that I did not see before - especially Villas Sable and L'Ocean, sharing a pool would be fine. We might be down to two couples which makes all searching much easier.  I am wondering...for Soleil (which does look super - except for no pool - I am a pool junkie - try to swim 3 hours a day - starting at before breakfast and I know I won't be able to get into the ocean and do the same thing to the same extent) and for the other two - where are they? I can tell you that I stayed at Sunset last year -- we walked down past Jack Sprats a ways -- to that nice clothing and neat stuff store, and another five minutes or so down the road. We walked the other way - to the plaza and then also up to MarBlu. We did drive around a bit with Janet from Sunset to look around.  Do you think based on that, you could tell me where they might be...thanks so much again.


Sable and D'Ocean are close to Soleil. Soleil has the largest pool in Treasure Beach for rental properties (at least as of last year). It has amazing deck that overhangs the sea. I would say it is more suitable for a couple or family and not spacious for 3 couples (or even 2 in my opinion). We walk from Soleil to Jake's and beyond. You could put 2 up at either Sable and D'Ocean and one couple at Soleil and enjoy both properties.

----------


## LDBmarie

We have done the Negril experience, and no disrespect to Negril, however we love the laid back feeling of the TB area.
Where to stay?  If you are looking for privacy/pool/clean and realatively inexpensive check out Seaside Villa http://www.seasidevillajamaica.com/Home.html
We have not stayed there but have friends that do and they love it.  If you want cheaper and don't mind your own very large pool, that is the ocean, try staying in Great Bay at the Inn at Great Bay.  Call Alex for more info, nothing fancy but this is our favorite by far in the area.  Alex is a great host - 876-879-6970

----------


## ohliz

We had Soleil while our friends had the other two (Ocean and Sable). They had kids with them, we were two friends, one bedroom each. The only drawback to Soleil is there's only one bathroom so you share, but otherwise that place is AMAZING. Best pool - partly in shade-partly in sun all day (the pool at Sable/Ocean never gets shade). Best beach access (2-3 beaches right there), best deck, best covered hammocks, best living room overhanging the freaking water  :Smile:   Awesome staff at all 3.

If you can now do a 2BR your options have expanded...I hear good things about Lyric and Blue Marlin, I believe both have pools.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Have you checked out Sandy Rose?? A Really nice property.

----------


## TBfan

There is much less "hustle" in TB. Eating and drinking is more reasonable too.

----------


## TBfan

> We have done the Negril experience, and no disrespect to Negril, however we love the laid back feeling of the TB area.
> Where to stay?  If you are looking for privacy/pool/clean and realatively inexpensive check out Seaside Villa http://www.seasidevillajamaica.com/Home.html
> We have not stayed there but have friends that do and they love it.  If you want cheaper and don't mind your own very large pool, that is the ocean, try staying in Great Bay at the Inn at Great Bay.  Call Alex for more info, nothing fancy but this is our favorite by far in the area.  Alex is a great host - 876-879-6970





My favorite bays are Great Bay &  Billy's Bay for the people and the vibe. There are more places to eat in Calabash in Frenchmans. I have not been to Billy's Bay in a while but when I was there there was a great cook shop on the main road around the corner from Irie Rest. Irie Rest also had great food cheap.

IMHO Great Bay has the best beach in the area. Great  Bay Inn is just across the road from the beach, Blue Marlin and Coquina are on the nicest part of the beach. Drifwood is on the sea and is a short walk to Mary Bay. Driftwood now has a pool. There are two cook shops on the main road. Goldman & AnnMarie (across from the Sea Crab) had excellent food cheap when I was last in Great Bay in June 2011.

----------

